# dwa licence



## kevcollyer (May 22, 2007)

Just out of curiosity at present, what sort of price would you be looking at for a dwa licence in cambridgeshire?:2thumb:


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

ring the council and find out


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

Write a load of random numbers down and stick them in a hat... in all seriousness it varies from 30 quid to about 3000 so you'll have to ring and find out. I believe it's around 300 where I am in Essex!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

All the licensing information, fees and applications are on the cambridge council website, hope that's the right area! pet shop license £175, DWA license £200 - you will have to pay extra for the vet inspection on the DWA though.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Athravan said:


> All the licensing information, fees and applications are on the cambridge council website, hope that's the right area! pet shop license £175, DWA license £200 - you will have to pay extra for the vet inspection on the DWA though.


And the vets just guess at what they want to charge!!!!!


----------



## kevcollyer (May 22, 2007)

leptophis said:


> ring the council and find out


:bash: Hey thanks for the really helpful advice!



Athravan said:


> All the licensing information, fees and applications are on the cambridge council website, hope that's the right area! pet shop license £175, DWA license £200 - you will have to pay extra for the vet inspection on the DWA though.


:2thumb: Thanks for that. I did look on the website a while ago now but could't find it.


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

were i am in essex it recently cost me 315 for my license


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

I've heard of them being as low as £25 (can't remember where) to £98 in kirklees. So just have a quick chat with your council. They'll also tell you about all the other yearly over heads like public liability insurance and the yearly inspection from the vet. (thats the pricey one).


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

leptophis said:


> ring the council and find out


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

im sorry, but how could any one give you more advice than to ring the people who decide what you pay, isnt that the logical thing to do


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

leptophis said:


> im sorry, but how could any one give you more advice than to ring the people who decide what you pay, isnt that the logical thing to do


Not in this modern day Pete.
we have forums and everyone on these forums know everything, dont we all love forums.:flrt:


----------

